# Neve na Holanda!



## J.S. (26 Nov 2005 às 14:27)

Ola amigos,

Sou novo aqui...

Ontem tivemos a primeira nevada do inverno e fui muito em algumas cidades, sobretudo no leste do pais mas aqui no SW tambem fui ate 15 cm!
Tivemos probelmas com a elctricidade e as autostradas foram fechado para algumas horas! 

Aqui imagens do Enschede, ontem a noite! 

http://forum.weeronline.com/pl/nl/start_nl.pl?read=367228

Em Mars tivemos uma manta de neve de 53 cm e em novembro de 1985 tambem ate 25 cm mas durante 15 dias....

Cumprimentos

Jorge


----------



## Administrador (26 Nov 2005 às 14:35)

Tópico trancado devido a já existir um igual aqui:

http://forum.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=64

Fica melhor na secção Internacional/Europa que na secção Portugal/Geral


----------

